# She laid me an Ooth .. finally



## Malnra (Dec 8, 2007)

She mated on Nov 18th .... this morning i check on her and she had left me a present. Now it's the waiting game to see if it hatches in ..... what ... 4 weeks or so.

I wonder if the first one primes the well for the second and third .....


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 8, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> She mated on Nov 18th .... this morning i check on her and she had left me a present. Now it's the waiting game to see if it hatches in ..... what ... 4 weeks or so.I wonder if the first one primes the well for the second and third .....


hmm i always tought that they laid ooth 3-7 days after mating :blink: 

bud well mantids can suprise us


----------



## Andrew (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats. Some mantids just like to take their own sweet time. Be sure to let us know when it hatches.


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> hmm i always tought that they laid ooth 3-7 days after mating :blink: bud well mantids can suprise us


There is no set time. They lay them whenever they do.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Rick said:


> There is no set time. They lay them whenever they do.


my grass mantis laid fertile ooth on December the 1st and she laid another one today.is that normal?


----------



## Andrew (Dec 8, 2007)

Macro junkie, you just quoted the answer in your post.


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Macro junkie, you just quoted the answer in your post.


Yep. That close together is a bit unusual but I have had it happen too.


----------



## Mantida (Dec 9, 2007)

My ant lays an ooth every three days. Perfectly normal.


----------



## Malnra (Dec 31, 2007)

After a long delay, she laid a second ooth sometime early this morning. She was still at it when I got up to shower at 0730hrs

I guess it is nice that there will be a delay between births this way.


----------



## Malnra (Jan 31, 2008)

Last night she laid her 3rd ooth .. she is sure spacing them out for me .. this one is quite small compared to the other two ...

[SIZE=14pt]ALSO [/SIZE]

The first ooth is hatching as i type ... we will see how many i get and if i have enough fly cultures to keep them alive ....

Hibu .. the pair you sold me did their job ... babies are here ..... She is sluggish today ... I told her if she made it to spring I would let her go in tthe wild to die there as a free mantis .... not sure she has another 2 months in her ..


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 31, 2008)

Geoff_K said:


> Last night she laid her 3rd ooth .. she is sure spacing them out for me .. this one is quite small compared to the other two ...[SIZE=14pt]ALSO [/SIZE]
> 
> The first ooth is hatching as i type ... we will see how many i get and if i have enough fly cultures to keep them alive ....
> 
> Hibu .. the pair you sold me did their job ... babies are here ..... She is sluggish today ... I told her if she made it to spring I would let her go in tthe wild to die there as a free mantis .... not sure she has another 2 months in her ..


how r u hatching your ooths?


----------



## Malnra (Feb 2, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> how r u hatching your ooths?


well initially they were in a container in our bathroom, i figured when we showered the moisture would be good ... i transferred all my ooth and fly cultures into my 10gal aquarium in order to try to maintain humidity and temp for all of the containers. It was the day after i did this that they hatched .. not sure if that did it, or if it was just time ...

previously the temps in the area would be as low as 69 and as high as 72 ....

in the aquarium it is 75 degrees with about 25% humidity


----------



## Malnra (Feb 8, 2008)

Well .. mama mantis is no more ... i found her on the floor in the bathroom where i let her climb on the plant in there and the window ... i brought her downstairs to see her babies then let her sit on the fishtank they are all in (all in containers mind you) ... she eventually pulled herself into the tank and between the containers and moved no more ...

She left me nicely spaced out ooths which is a good thing for me as i work out raising them ..

Also the last 2 remaining African mantis molted yet again and are just over an inch long i would guess ..... i will try to take a look at segments to see if i have a male and female to mate .....


----------



## Malnra (Feb 27, 2008)

the 2nd ooth she laid for me hatched last night


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 27, 2008)

i was looking at your post..from what i gather your 1st ooth took about 7 weeks to hatch?i thought they hatch in 4 weeks?im asking because mine just laid an ooth.


----------



## Malnra (Feb 28, 2008)

The day she laid them I posted in here to help me remember when she did and when they hatched I did the same. Sort of a postIt note to myself .... and to pass along information.

The second ooth hatching I took them immediately out of the one container and put them into a slightly larger one with a sponge pad and man they all were some drinking fools AND some of them even took ff's I tossed in there just in case some were hungry. The hatching was not quite complete, so a few more will get transferred as soon as they untangle themselves.

I prob kept the ooths in the mid 70 degree catagory and prob mid 30% humidity .... I would not bet the farm on those numbers, however I would prob bet you a dollar .. hehe ... now the last ooth is not subject to the mid 70's and guaranteed 30% ish humidity ... I am sort of testing to see if it is really necessary, though the last one is much smaller than the others so there is a question as to fertiltiy I would think .....

On a side note .. the 2 afriacan mantis i have seem to be (knock on wood) doing well and are probably over an inch and a half long .... I will try to count segments on them sometime to see if i have a M/F combo to breed ....


----------



## Malnra (Mar 26, 2008)

The nymphs from the first ooth have 1 that is brown in the mix. I was doing to moving of the mantis and put him in with 4 others in a large critter keeper. I have a large critter keeper with 5 of them in it with LOADS of flys for food. So far no problems the last 3 weeks since i put them in.

So I decided to move 4 from the individual cups and put them in a large critter keeper. 3 were green and 1 was brown ... there was 1 green one that did not like the brown one. As soon as he saw it he looked to be on defense/warning mode.

He was hanging on the top and had his arms hanging further down, almost as if you had his hands up like he was under arrest. They were spread wide on him also. I would guess he was trying to look bigger and send a warning out. The brown one paid him no mind at all. This green one had no problem with the other green ones being near, just the brown one.

Since this is the only brown in the batch I seperated it for now.

Just wanted to relay something I noticed today as I moved them into the basement setup.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 26, 2008)

The green one is a racist! :lol: Congrats, did the third ooth hatch yet?


----------



## Malnra (Mar 26, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> The green one is a racist! :lol: Congrats, did the third ooth hatch yet?


It has not hatched. It is smaller than the other 2 were and I have left it on top of the fireplace mantle, mostly as a test to see if the slightly cooler temps would delay the hatching or make it not hatch. Being that it is the smallest one I cannot say the less than optimal temps were the problem if it did not hatch, but can say they wont hurt the ooth if it does hatch.

I have moved it to a location today where it will get near optimal temp and humidity. We shall see if that sparks a birthing.


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 3, 2008)

How's the brown one?


----------



## Malnra (Apr 3, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> How's the brown one?


He is in his own cup and doing well ....

Also .....

the 3rd ooth hatched today ... caught it after about 4 had gotten free in the container and several were wiggling around ... so mama put out 3 good ooths for me ....

they are soooo tiny .. hehe .....


----------



## Malnra (Apr 13, 2008)

It seems that maintaining the mid 70's and ~30% humidity is not really important for the Giant Asians (Hierodula Membranacea) species since the last ooth (which was the smallest) hatched out.

Each ooth took between 7 and 8 weeks to hatch. first one 7 last one 8.


----------



## Malnra (Jun 4, 2008)

well ... from the ooths i now have 2 males and today 2 females just made adult .... i have about a dozen more that are a little behind these four ....

I guess it is time to decide if this is the species i want to breed, or just keep them until they die and pick another one ...

i think i would prefer the idolo's or some communial species i can keep together as it would be much less of a PITA to feed them if they were all in one cage ... ;- )


----------

